# code 0345, anyone know it?



## genessc (May 16, 2006)

I can't find it on any obd2 sites. They all seem to stop at 0344. Hope someone can help me, the issue was that I had no top end power... it revved loud enough but no go, also it wouldnt start easily. Normally I twitch the ignition and she fires right up, but now I had to spin her a few tweaks to get her running. Hope someone can help, Thanks folks,

Gene


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Have you had all the recalls done for your car? Your code, according to my list is Camshaft Position Sensor “A” Circuit (Bank 2)

Sounds like it is covered by a recall HERE

Check with your dealer, they should be able to confirm this info.


----------



## genessc (May 16, 2006)

*Thanks Watson.*

Thanks for the reply man, I'll print this out and take it with me this morning to the dealer. 
I'll post back if it works out... The car is out of warranty but hopefully this info will get them to fix it without a charge, or with a reduced charge. 

Thanks again,
Gene


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

The dealer should do the work free of charge, due to it being a NNA recall on the car. NNA will pay the dealer.


----------



## genessc (May 16, 2006)

*Thanks again Watson*

I took it in and the dealer was cool about it. They pulled the code, paperwork shows crank sensor was the code, and they did another recall for the crash sensor on the airbag as well... Thanks again for the info, its always better to have the details on hand to avoid having to argue with the service guys.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Glad my info was helpful. That's what I thought it was.


----------

